# What Happen with Gol TV



## danny84 (Jun 14, 2008)

Is Not On Dish Network not more did someone know why?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

danny84 said:


> Is Not On Dish Network not more did someone know why?


*GOL TV* is having contract negotiation problems with DISH. DISH is using their usual negotiating method take it away from the customer. GOL TV is still available on Directv.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

boba said:


> *GOL TV* is having contract negotiation problems with DISH. DISH is using their usual negotiating method take it away from the customer. GOL TV is still available on Directv.:lol: :lol: :lol:


And Dodger King says all of D* subs that post on E* threads are courteous. :sigh:


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

Any chance that they will work things out?


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, here we go again. I had an online chat with a *Dish Network* agent and she reported that *GOL TV* made what were described as unreasonable demands in exchange for continued carriage on *Dish Network*.

I usually tune into *GOL TV* for *Fifa Football Mundial*, *La Liga* (Spain) and *Bundesliga* (Germany) soccer, as well as soccer from *Uruguay*, *Ecuador*, and *Colombia*.


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

I am really mad about this, but you all need to know that for the Bundesliga and La Liga the 2008-09 season is the last of theirs contracts with Goltv, so maybe next year Goltv won't be carrying either one, remember what happen to Goltv last season with the Calcio when their contract expired....


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

If you press info now at the Goltv channel it has the announcement for the Emirates Cup games, but the programming is from Fox Sports World Espanol


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Rebollos said:


> If you press info now at the Goltv channel it has the announcement for the Emirates Cup games, but the programming is from Fox Sports World Espanol


The EPG has the info for all of it, but until Dish and GolTV settle it will probably still show Fox Sports


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Chihuahua said:


> Well, here we go again. I had an online chat with a *Dish Network* agent and she reported that *GOL TV* made what were described as unreasonable demands in exchange for continued carriage on *Dish Network*.


There are a variety of possible scenarios. GolTV recently completed a deal to be carried on one of the major cable systems. So, perhaps previously they gave Dish a special deal in return for 12 million possible viewers, and now they no longer feel they need that, so they raised their price.

Or perhaps the cable system doesn't care what price they pay, because they just pass on the costs to the customers - and now GolTV wants Dish to pay the same (higher) price as the cable system.

Perhaps GolTV has paid more for their programming from La Liga and Bundesliga, and so must charge more to cable and satellite, in order to break even, but Dish does not see any greater value to their customers.

Also, note that package channels like GolTV and CNN cost Dish a certain amount per subscriber, while subscription channels like Setanta actually pay Dish a percentage of the subscription fee.

In short, GolTV wants more $$, but Dish gets no more benefit from GolTV than before.

It's like when the gasoline price goes up. We don't get anything more, we get the same gallon of gas, but it costs more. Our only defense is to buy less gasoline (which most of us have indeed done).

Dish's only defense is to "buy less GolTV".

It's a particularly poor strategy for GolTV since they have _adverstisements._ I hope they are telling their advertisers that they have 12 million less possible viewers as of August 1st...


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

kstuart said:


> In short, GolTV wants more $$, but Dish gets no more benefit from GolTV than before.


Or goltv tried to re-negotiate their contract for the SAME amount as last time but dish now wants to pay less? We have no info so this is just as likely as goltv wanting more money. This is the typical Dish Network negotiation tactic. I've had many providers in the past, but never had channels removed suddenly (or warnings to remove channels such as the viacom thing a few years ago) like the crap that happens on Dish Network.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

GutBomb said:


> Or goltv tried to re-negotiate their contract for the SAME amount as last time but dish now wants to pay less? We have no info so this is just as likely as goltv wanting more money. This is the typical Dish Network negotiation tactic.


And your source for claiming that is a "typical Dish Network negotiation tactic" is what exactly ? (An odd statement after saying "we have no info", which is usually true.) In all the years I've read DBS Forums, I've never heard of any provider asking a channel to lower its price _from the previous contract price_. Cable and satellite channel prices only go up. Providers ask for the increase to be less.

The only documented evidence is that over the past 12 years, cable channels have consistently tried to charge Dish Network *more* than other cable and satellite providers. The FCC had to make a ruling that cable channels were required to offer all providers an equal price.

One person has reported that the Spanish Language Dish Network statement on the channel being unavailable translates as:


> "GolTV has removed this channel after asking for unreasonable terms to renew the contract and we're working to solve the problem".


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...B96AEB-90ED-49E7-BC21-831E87BD7AFA}&dist=hppr

Satellite Giant Dish Network Pulls Plug on GolTV
Millions of Dish Subscribers Lose Exclusive TV Coverage of Emirates Cup and 2010 World Cup Qualifiers

Last update: 5:56 p.m. EDT Aug. 3, 2008



> MIAMI, Aug 03, 2008 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- GolTV, the only live bilingual channel delivering 24/7 soccer, regrets Dish Network's decision to discontinue carriage of GolTV's unmatched international soccer coverage effective Friday afternoon, August 1. Dish Network's loss of GolTV was the result of its decision to impose unreasonable contract demands and terms on the independent and privately-owned minority network, GolTV.
> 
> Millions of DISH subscribers have lost GolTV's exclusive, live from London, TV coverage of the Emirates Cup. This decision also falls on the verge of 2010 World Cup qualifying matches and season kick-offs of GolTV's exclusive TV coverage of the Spain's La Liga on August 31 and Germany's Bundesliga on August 15.
> The satellite giant decided to remove GolTV, from its America's Top 250 and Dish Latino programming packages. Consistently ranked in the top five Hispanic satellite and cable-delivered networks, Spanish and English-speaking soccer enthusiasts have been calling the South Florida-based soccer programming network over the weekend to voice their stunned reaction by the sudden and unprecedented loss of one of their favorite sports networks.
> ...


Sounds like the same story to me.
CourtTV, Lifetime, MLB, Voom and now Citadel Communications ( Iowa stations dropped a couple of days ago ).

Dish plays hard ball. 
Find a carriage drop from DirecTV or Cable if you can!

Links:
Court TV
Jan 2, 2007

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/search/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003526304&imw=Y

Lifetime:
06-FEB-06 
http://www.accessmylibrary.com/coms2/summary_0286-12625518_ITM

MLB:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/extra_innings/index.shtml

Voom:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-9943892-1.html

Citadel Communications:
http://www.woi-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=8772960&nav=1LFX


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

grog said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...B96AEB-90ED-49E7-BC21-831E87BD7AFA}&dist=hppr
> 
> Satellite Giant Dish Network Pulls Plug on GolTV
> Millions of Dish Subscribers Lose Exclusive TV Coverage of Emirates Cup and 2010 World Cup Qualifiers
> ...


Don't forget, Viacom, Lifetime and Disney.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

grog said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...B96AEB-90ED-49E7-BC21-831E87BD7AFA}&dist=hppr
> 
> Satellite Giant Dish Network Pulls Plug on GolTV
> Millions of Dish Subscribers Lose Exclusive TV Coverage of Emirates Cup and 2010 World Cup Qualifiers
> ...


DirecTV has dropped TRIO and Lifetime Real Woman.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

grog said:


> ... and now Citadel Communications ( Iowa stations dropped a couple of days ago )


Were those the stations that wanted a 300% fee increase for carrying their advertising-supported channels available for free OTA ?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes you are correct.

But here is one that has yet to surface.

http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticleHomePage&art_aid=87396

Time Warner: Pay Univision Retrans Fees Or Face Consequences
by David Goetzl, Monday, Jul 28, 2008 7:30 AM ET

Now notice this quote:



> In May 2007, Univision's CEO Joe Uva said the company deserves $1 per home per month from cable/satellite/telco TV operators to carry its owned Univision and Telefutura stations. (Univision's new private ownership group is looking to a rush of retrans dollars to bolster the company's revenues.)
> 
> Greenfield suggested that the $1 goal is a starting point in negotiations, but he expects the cost to still net out at more than 50 cents. Even at that level, it would be costly to TWC, he said.
> 
> In the meantime, Greenfield wrote *he expects satellite competitors Dish and DirecTV to reach retrans agreements with Univision. *Both need the deals in order to market their Spanish-language packages. And DBS operators have shown a willingness to cut deals that may be expensive up front, but can yield a back-end advantage in added subscribers when competing with cable.


Wonder if Dish is about to walk away from Univision.
At the price point Univision wants I think DirecTV could walk away as well.
The carriage deals are really getting out of hand as of late.



Jhon69 said:


> DirecTV has dropped TRIO and Lifetime Real Woman.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

grog said:


> Wonder if Dish is about to walk away from Univision.
> At the price point Univision wants I think DirecTV could walk away as well.
> The carriage deals are really getting out of hand as of late.


I hate if Univision is dropped from Dish, they carry a lot of the Mexican soccer games, and novelas (soaps) for the wife.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

These folks are trying to kill the golden goose.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't miss it.... Never knew I had it! So subtract 1 from the 12 million...


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

I guess we have to watch the "great" sport of fishing in "stunning" HD. What's next, removing the FSC so there is no soccer on E* at all?


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

Heavens to Murgatroyd! La liga starts in less than a month! I need more exclamation signs!!! 

I might have to switch to Comcast or D* (yikes!). What the heck are they thinking?

Many years ago, when Gol TV started I ditched D* because they didn't offer it. Now I might have to do it on reverse. Can't wait to the day they have to offer all channels a la carte, this is ridiculous.

pant, pant, there! I feel better now.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Feck me, I need to watch my Bayern


----------



## peridigm (Aug 7, 2007)

Goodbye. The ONLY reason I have sat TV is for soccer. I watch nothing else on Dish. My cable system has far superior channel line-up and quality, except for soccer. Can't figure it out. Tons of HD channels too. The only reason I subscribed to Dish over Direct was that World Sports HD had La Liga in HD. With that and GolTV gone there is nothing Dish can do to keep me. I am glad I paid the extra $49 for month to month.


----------



## danny84 (Jun 14, 2008)

I Need to switch to Directv Better programming More Sports channels. MLB, NFL, Nascar, More HDTV Channels. And the most important Goal TV.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

peridigm said:


> Goodbye. The ONLY reason I have sat TV is for soccer. I watch nothing else on Dish.


See ya.

I don't watch sports at all and hadn't even *heard* of "GolTV."


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> See ya.
> 
> I don't watch sports at all and hadn't even *heard* of "GolTV."


Come on, man. We're just trying to vent here!:flaiming

Besides, if you havent heard from GolTV, why waste your time reading this thread?


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

sangu72 said:


> Come on, man. We're just trying to vent here!:flaiming
> 
> Besides, if you havent heard from GolTV, why waste your time reading this thread?


Statements like " I am upset at GolTV and Dish that I may not be able to watch La Liga. " are venting and are appropriate and reasonable use of the Forum.

Statements like " I am going to switch back to my cable company now. " are ego statements. They are the same as the statements that I see often on Forums: " I am going on vacation for two weeks and you won't see my posts. " Both are just ego. There are 10,000 members and so what does it matter when you go on vacation, what you ate for dinner, and when you are going to switch providers ?

So, statements like " I never watch GolTV. " are just as appropriate as " I am switching back to my cable system. "


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't see these statements as idle threats. I see them as panic in the last hour.

Pulling GolTV right now was bad timing. If someone wants to see the major 
games on GolTV then they have to change as Dish dropped the station like a bad habit. 



kstuart said:


> Statements like " I am upset at GolTV and Dish that I may not be able to watch La Liga. " are venting and are appropriate and reasonable use of the Forum.
> 
> Statements like " I am going to switch back to my cable company now. " are ego statements. They are the same as the statements that I see often on Forums: " I am going on vacation for two weeks and you won't see my posts. " Both are just ego. There are 10,000 members and so what does it matter when you go on vacation, what you ate for dinner, and when you are going to switch providers ?
> 
> So, statements like " I never watch GolTV. " are just as appropriate as " I am switching back to my cable system. "


----------



## rrmcdonald (Nov 26, 2007)

I am sure people at DISH monitor forums such as this, so stating "I am going to cable" should be appropriate. 

Assuming DISH does monitor these threads I am stating that if DISH does not work out the contract with GOLTV soon I will be leaving DISH for another provider. With the European league seasons just about to start, they need to resolve this sooner than later.


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

kstuart said:


> Statements like " I am upset at GolTV and Dish that I may not be able to watch La Liga. " are venting and are appropriate and reasonable use of the Forum.
> 
> Statements like " I am going to switch back to my cable company now. " are ego statements. They are the same as the statements that I see often on Forums: " I am going on vacation for two weeks and you won't see my posts. " Both are just ego. There are 10,000 members and so what does it matter when you go on vacation, what you ate for dinner, and when you are going to switch providers ?
> 
> So, statements like " I never watch GolTV. " are just as appropriate as " I am switching back to my cable system. "


I like forums for the information value that they provide as they offer an insight on customer trends, issues and the like. When someone says that they are dropping a particular provider for a specific reason (Voom, Gol Tv ...), I don't take it as something particularly egotistic but, on the contrary, as information that helps me define my conception of a particular company. However, when someone gets into a thread and make comments (as the ones I have seen with Voom, GolTV and I imagine any other topic that involves members discontent) telling them to go away if they don't like it, I don't find it particularly informative. This, of course, is my opinion and I wouldn't ask anyone to stop doing it if that's what they want. I wish they were a bit less hostile and more humorous but this is just a preference I have. 
I just don't understand why some customers take brand loyalty to the extreme (as it happens with Apple in some instances), my brand is better than your brand. I guess we are in a post-nationalistic stage, entering brand-nationalism, but I'm digressing ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

sangu72 said:


> I just don't understand why some customers take brand loyalty to the extreme (as it happens with Apple in some instances), my brand is better than your brand. I guess we are in a post-nationalistic stage, entering brand-nationalism, but I'm digressing ...


Just substitute Yankees and Red Sox for Dish and DirecTV and you can understand extreme brand loyalty.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

There are many decisions in modern life, where as consumers, we cannot possibly have enough information to make a truly informed decision - there are too many purchases one makes. Honda vs Toyota, Dish vs DirecTV, Panasonic vs Sharp vs Sony, Michelin vs Pirelli, etc. etc.

*So,* the human mind wants to think that it has made the "correct" decision, and so views the choice it made, in the same way it views a sports team it has decided to support.


----------



## caliculer (Aug 8, 2008)

sangu72 said:


> I like forums for the information value that they provide as they offer an insight on customer trends, issues and the like. When someone says that they are dropping a particular provider for a specific reason (Voom, Gol Tv ...), I don't take it as something particularly egotistic but, on the contrary, as information that helps me define my conception of a particular company. However, when someone gets into a thread and make comments (as the ones I have seen with Voom, GolTV and I imagine any other topic that involves members discontent) telling them to go away if they don't like it, I don't find it particularly informative. This, of course, is my opinion and I wouldn't ask anyone to stop doing it if that's what they want. I wish they were a bit less hostile and more humorous but this is just a preference I have.
> I just don't understand why some customers take brand loyalty to the extreme (as it happens with Apple in some instances), my brand is better than your brand. I guess we are in a post-nationalistic stage, entering brand-nationalism, but I'm digressing ...


This scold has been on a bunch of forums defending Dish. Look at bigsoccer and satelliteguys. He just doesn't GET it.


----------



## caliculer (Aug 8, 2008)

Kstuart- I'm referring to.


----------



## rrmcdonald (Nov 26, 2007)

I e-mailed DISH as follows:
"I have AT250 plus HD, with Setanta add on; however, if DISH does not resolve its contract dispute with GOLTV soon I will be leaving DISH and going to another provider. The Bundesleague and LaLiga begin this month so resolution needs to occur sooner than later."

The reply I received:

"Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer. DISH Network sincerely regrets that your programming on GolTV (Ch 407) is currently unavailable. In the meantime, we invite you to follow your favorite sports on ESPN Deportes (Ch 854) and Fox Sports en Espanol (Ch 855).
The loss of GolTV was the result of GolTV’s decision to impose unreasonable contract terms on DISH Network to continue to carry their channel. 
DISH Network remains committed to protecting its customers from unreasonable contract demands from programmers that will negatively affect DISH Networks goal of providing the best value in programming packages and equipment.
We continually strive to control costs on behalf of our customers and are hopeful that this dispute will be resolved quickly. Please understand we are not at liberty to discuss negotiation details without GolTV’s approval. We realize that in today’s competitive world you have a choice in services. We thank you for your continued business and support while DISH Network continues to work through these difficult but important negotiations with GolTV. 
If you still wish to discontinue your service, please know that for security reasons, we are unable to disconnect accounts via email. Please call 1-800-333-3474 to speak to a customer service representative who can assist you with your request. Our customer service agents are available to assist you 24 hours a day, 7 days a week."

At least they said "and are hopeful that this dispute will be resolved quickly."


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

danny84 said:


> I Need to switch to Directv Better programming More Sports channels. MLB, NFL, Nascar, More HDTV Channels. And the most important Goal TV.


Most INFORMED customers know that Directv has more sport channels than Dish... Or did you bother to check?:nono2:

SPORTS=E*
MOVIE=D*

Your choice......


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

kal915 said:


> The EPG has the info for all of it, but until Dish and GolTV settle it will probably still show Fox Sports


Message is in Not in English. I don't watch GolTV often, but last time I did, they broadcast in Spanish and English. Probably doesn't say much, but anyone want to translate.

They fact that Dish thinks of this as a Spanish only channel helps in understanding of their feeling that they shouldn't pay much. GOLTV probably wants income for all the Dish subscribers, and Dish probably thinks they should only pay for those subscribing to the Dish Latino package.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

tommiet said:


> Most INFORMED customers know that Directv has more sport channels than Dish... Or did you bother to check?:nono2:
> 
> SPORTS=E*
> MOVIE=D*
> ...


Isn't that backwards? :grin:


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

caliculer said:


> He just doesn't GET it.


Get what ?

Two posts and you have said nothing.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

caliculer said:


> Who appointed you as the authority on what is appropriate or not?


If you bothered to look at the *context* of my statement, I was replying to someone else who had decided that certain statements like "I do not watch GolTV at all" were inappropriate.

So, I did not start a discussion about what is appropriate or not, I was merely replying to someone else's opinion on that.

That is what I do with every post. Either I provide a piece of information, or I reply to someone else's opinion with my own opinion.

I have doing that on the subject of satellite and DBS for over 10 years.

For over 5 days, you have posted 3 messages, none of which have your opinion on Dish and GolTV, but instead attack me.

That you think that is a good use of your time is scary...


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Any update on this dispute?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Gol TV Scores Time Warner Cable Launches
Bilingual Soccer Service To Bow This Week On NY, LA, Texas Systems
By Mike Reynolds -- Multichannel News, 8/10/2008 10:00:00 PM

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6586005.html

At press time, Gol TV remained off the air on Dish Network. The parties failed to reach a new carriage agreement, when the network's contract expired on Aug. 1.​


----------



## caliculer (Aug 8, 2008)

kstuart said:


> If you bothered to look at the *context* of my statement, I was replying to someone else who had decided that certain statements like "I do not watch GolTV at all" were inappropriate.
> 
> So, I did not start a discussion about what is appropriate or not, I was merely replying to someone else's opinion on that.
> 
> ...


So the fact that you have been providing info and opinion for over 10 years makes you judge and jury?


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

It looks like Gol Tv is not coming back on Dish for a while......I am considering switching to Directv, and my question is who tales down Dish equipment (dish, cables, receivers, etc), myself or DISH?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rebollos said:


> It looks like Gol Tv is not coming back on Dish for a while......I am considering switching to Directv, and my question is who tales down Dish equipment (dish, cables, receivers, etc), myself or DISH?


I am guessing that you meant TAKES not TALES. What they will have you do if you do cancel is they will send you a postage paid box to send any receivers and the LNB off of the front of the dish, and mail them back to dish.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

The cables, external switches, and the dish you can keep.


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

My only concern is about the take down, I am not returning anything. I have been a customer since 1996, I bought everything in order to have dish, I paid around $600 with no offers. I was getting tired that all the offers go to new customers, and the existing customers had to wait for everything new receivers, packages, the turbo packages, eastern arc, etc..., and now you take away Goltv, I am sorry but I can't take anymore, I have to try something else.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rebollos said:


> My only concern is about the take down, I am not returning anything. I have been a customer since 1996, I bought everything in order to have dish, I paid around $600 with no offers. I was getting tired that all the offers go to new customers, and the existing customers had to wait for everything new receivers, packages, the turbo packages, eastern arc, etc..., and now you take away Goltv, I am sorry but I can't take anymore, I have to try something else.


In that case you are right, you own your equipment outright, you will not have to take anything down, you keep it all, unless you have upgraded to a leased receiver sometime since you started.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Rebollos said:


> My only concern is about the take down, I am not returning anything. I have been a customer since 1996, I bought everything in order to have dish, I paid around $600 with no offers. I was getting tired that all the offers go to new customers, and the existing customers had to wait for everything new receivers, packages, the turbo packages, eastern arc, etc..., and now you take away Goltv, I am sorry but I can't take anymore, I have to try something else.


You still have to return the LNB's though


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If he bought the equipment then he keeps the LNBs.


----------



## rrmcdonald (Nov 26, 2007)

I just received the following e-mail from GOLTV:

"With the recent Bundesliga kick off and upcoming launch of La Liga action on Aug. 31, we want to you to know that we don't forsee reaching any compromise with Dish Network in the near future..."


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently received a similar message in electronic inbox myself. I have long suspected not only an act of cheapness on the part of *Dish Network* management, but also an anti-sports bias. I recall on a recent _Charlie Chat_ that the esteemed Mr. Ergen sounded like someone with a disdain for the *Mountain West Conference Sports Network* when he said that there were no plans in the future to carry *"The Mtn."* on his system.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Chihuahua said:


> I have long suspected not only an act of cheapness on the part of *Dish Network* management, but also an anti-sports bias. I recall on a recent _Charlie Chat_ that the esteemed Mr. Ergen sounded like someone ...


Having watched Charlie Chats for about 10 years, I can say that he is a sports fan, and constantly is talking about sports on the Chats. Dish Network now sponsors their own NASCAR team - that's pretty weird if you have an "anti-sports bias".

However, Charlie holds to the principle of *not charging customers who don't watch sports for the costs of sports channels.*

Since the channels do not allow " a la carte ", then some bundling is inevitable, and is the only way you get ESPN, and if you don't have ESPN, you are going to fail as a cable/satellite TV provider.

But, Charlie refused to add YES channel when they demanded to be paid per Dish Network subscriber, rather than local subscribers only. NFL Sunday Ticket also requires that all subscribers get a raise in their monthly costs, so he refused that one as well.

But only those Dish customers who want Setanta have to pay for it, and it costs nothing to the rest of the Dish customers - so we have Setanta on Dish.

GolTV is part of America's Top 250 package, so Dish pays for many customers who have never heard of the channel. It seems likely that the same principle is involved.

There are also rumors that ESPN is planning on picking up La Liga in 2009, which would make GolTV overpriced if they are requiring that the contract is longer than one year...


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

So what channel they going to replace Gol Tv,(FoX Sports in espanhol) if this is true we have two the same, because already is the Fox Sports in inglish?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

It would not matter if, like I do, you want to watch La Liga because the replacement channel wouldn't be able to carry it. Maybe if somebody else get the rights in HD, they could add that to a package. Very doubtful.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

ivtech said:


> So what channel they going to replace Gol Tv,(FoX Sports in espanhol) if this is true we have two the same, because already is the Fox Sports in inglish?


Different programming.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

*GOL TV* has vanished from the *Dish Network * on-screen guide. So, unfortunately, has *Fox Sports en Espanol *for us AT250 subscribers who started receiving it when *GOL TV* disappeared at the start of this month.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

That is what 'Dish' calls 'Different programming'. 



Chihuahua said:


> *GOL TV* has vanished from the *Dish Network * on-screen guide. So, unfortunately, has *Fox Sports en Espanol *for us AT250 subscribers who started receiving it when *GOL TV* disappeared at the start of this month.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

Chihuahua said:


> *GOL TV* has vanished from the *Dish Network * on-screen guide. So, unfortunately, has *Fox Sports en Espanol *for us AT250 subscribers who started receiving it when *GOL TV* disappeared at the start of this month.


Hi as you say the Gol tv is gone form the guide, Where is the replacement? what channel i dopn't see it?


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

ivtech said:


> Hi as you say the Gol tv is gone form the guide, Where is the replacement? what channel i dopn't see it?


At this time, there seems to be no replacement on Channel 407.


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

After 10 years, bye DISH...


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

If i was a Spanish or Latino i would move somewhere else but i'm a portuga,and have no portuguese soccer league nowhere else so i'm obligated to stay for now,although i'm a big fan of the Spanish/german leagues


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anybody know any good websites to get Gol tv through decent video streaming without a lot of buffering?


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think you can get any of the spanish league games on line only gol tv has the rights which sells them to Direct Tv and ComCast,Tough Luck for us like my portuguese league only Spt has the rights which only sell them to DishNetWork.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

kstuart said:


> There are a variety of possible scenarios. GolTV recently completed a deal to be carried on one of the major cable systems. So, perhaps previously they gave Dish a special deal in return for 12 million possible viewers, and now they no longer feel they need that, so they raised their price.
> 
> Or perhaps the cable system doesn't care what price they pay, because they just pass on the costs to the customers - and now GolTV wants Dish to pay the same (higher) price as the cable system.
> 
> ...


dish lost against lifetime they seem to have caved eric sahl and charlie mustve had apowwow lifetime was against alacarting and i agree w lifetime wheres real women ? is that gonna be a surprise in hd only? gol i could see alacarting gol- though


----------



## caliculer (Aug 8, 2008)

A2736 said:


> Does anybody know any good websites to get Gol tv through decent video streaming without a lot of buffering?


PM


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

It's all silly though, if you compare prices Dish and Direct are pretty much the same yet somehow Directv manages to carry all these channels.

Either Directv are geniuses, or Dish network is full of...


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

xzi said:


> It's all silly though, if you compare prices Dish and Direct are pretty much the same yet somehow Directv manages to carry all these channels.
> 
> Either Directv are geniuses, or Dish network is full of...


If you can call a $10 difference the same, then i guess they are


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> It's all silly though, if you compare prices Dish and Direct are pretty much the same yet somehow Directv manages to carry all these channels.


pretty much the same? all of D*'s packages are at least $5.00 more per month than their E* counterpart, and in most cases, the difference appears to be even larger than that. (i didn't look very thoroughly, but that's what it looked like on quick perusal, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## yihaa75 (Nov 9, 2007)

A la carte or not. I want Gol TV!!!! Heck Ill pay at least $15 per month to have La Liga!


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> pretty much the same? all of D*'s packages are at least $5.00 more per month than their E* counterpart, and in most cases, the difference appears to be even larger than that. (i didn't look very thoroughly, but that's what it looked like on quick perusal, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong)


It's hard to use the website. E* charges more for DVR fees, locals, etc. and D* costs more for the base package.

Put the same packages together on both, and most times they are within $5 that's the same considering one company continues to do much better with carriages and the other keeps dropping channels due to "negotiations".


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> pretty much the same? all of D*'s packages are at least $5.00 more per month than their E* counterpart, and in most cases, the difference appears to be even larger than that. (i didn't look very thoroughly, but that's what it looked like on quick perusal, feel free to correct me if i'm wrong)


It's hard to use the website. E* charges more for DVR fees, locals, etc. and D* costs more for the base package.

Put the same packages together on both, and most times they are within $5 that's the same considering one company continues to do much better with carriages and the other keeps dropping channels due to "negotiations".

That was my point, not to argue the ACTUAL cost differences between the two.

It's not like Dish Network is 50% cheaper than DIRECTV, they are essentially in the same pricing bracket.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

yihaa75 said:


> A la carte or not. I want Gol TV!!!! Heck Ill pay at least $15 per month to have La Liga!


why don't you go direct tv or Comcast they have goal tv, i would if it was not for the portuguese league.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> It's hard to use the website. E* charges more for DVR fees, locals, etc. and D* costs more for the base package.
> 
> Put the same packages together on both, and most times they are within $5 that's the same considering one company continues to do much better with carriages and the other keeps dropping channels due to "negotiations".


i was adding the cost of locals in for E* when i was comparing prices. also not looking at promotional pricing or even dvr advantage that dish offers. Looking purely at package pricing.

one question i do have. how much does D* charge per receiver beyond the first?


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

Try this http://www.petitiononline.com/goltv08/

and hope for the best


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> i was adding the cost of locals in for E* when i was comparing prices. also not looking at promotional pricing or even dvr advantage that dish offers. Looking purely at package pricing.
> 
> one question i do have. how much does D* charge per receiver beyond the first?


4.99 per extrra reciever but one dvr fee covers all dvrs


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Rebollos said:


> Try this http://www.petitiononline.com/goltv08/
> 
> and hope for the best


1 - The petition is totally biased in favor of GolTV's position. It fails to mention that GolTV got its start because Dish Network added it before anyone else was interested.

2 - Do you know of even *one case* where some big entity (government or corporation) has said "Gee, many people have appeared to sign a petition at this web site that is easily gamed (i.e. duplicate signatures), so I am going to change my previously carefully considered position and do what they want."

3 - Am I the only one who would be embarassed about signing a petition for more TV next to all the petitions to release political prisoners, or stop ethnic genocide?

4 - Is there a need for a petition when you can just call your local DirecTV dealer ? No one is being deprived of GolTV, if they want it.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> 4.99 per extrra reciever but one dvr fee covers all dvrs


so with equipment costs, can get dvr on 4 tv's through dish, pay 1 $5 charge with phone line connected to two dual tuners, and with credit card autopay pay only 1 dvr fee, have dvr on all 4 tv's

eq costs 10.98

with D*

3 4.99 charges and 1 5.99 charge

total 20.96

there are advantages and disadvantages to both setups, but just making a point that eq configurations can be skewed either way depending on the setup. Let's just stick to programming charges since that's the issue at hand.

so again, looking solely at programming charges, D* appears to be significantly more expensive than E*


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

kstuart said:


> 1 - The petition is totally biased in favor of GolTV's position. It fails to mention that GolTV got its start because Dish Network added it before anyone else was interested.
> 
> 2 - Do you know of even *one case* where some big entity (government or corporation) has said "Gee, many people have appeared to sign a petition at this web site that is easily gamed (i.e. duplicate signatures), so I am going to change my previously carefully considered position and do what they want."
> 
> ...


Who is number 44 on the petition?????


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Rebollos said:


> Who is number 44 on the petition?????


Not me (I'm assuming you are referring to the signature with the same last name).


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

You can get GolTV online here: http://www.veetle.com

Quality may not meet your expectations


----------



## A2736 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank You koji68 . To whom might be interested they have a mac version


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the dishnetwork 250 top channels and SPT and 10.00 HD with 211 receiver and Setanta Sports, i pay 120.00, but now that Goal Tv is gonne,i don't see any substitute for it , but i see that they gave Setanta for free to Dishlatino subscribers ,How come Dishlatino subscribers are more than me or whoever has same package as me , anybody already put this question to them?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ivtech said:


> I have the dishnetwork 250 top channels and SPT and 10.00 HD with 211 receiver and Setanta Sports, i pay 120.00, but now that Goal Tv is gonne,i don't see any substitute for it , but i see that they gave Setanta for free to Dishlatino subscribers ,How come Dishlatino subscribers are more than me or whoever has same package as me , anybody already put this question to them?


If I were you I would call and see what they say about it. Seems like you should get a credit for it.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

It's only a free preview until end of September...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I have the dishnetwork 250 top channels and SPT and 10.00 HD with 211 receiver and Setanta Sports, i pay 120.00, but now that Goal Tv is gonne,i don't see any substitute for it , but i see that they gave Setanta for free to Dishlatino subscribers ,How come Dishlatino subscribers are more than me or whoever has same package as me , anybody already put this question to them?


where did you see that E* was giving Setanta for free to Dish Latino customers?


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

My brother in law that lives downstairs has dishlatino package and he didn't have setanta prior to the dissaperance of gol tv and now he has it without subscriving it, like i did.


----------



## ivtech (Aug 22, 2008)

I called dish custom service about the missing Gol tv and they say that Gol tv wants too much money, but they still working on it,and i said that while they working on it at least give other channel that gets soccer from Spain at list the champions league, so they gave me the 13.00 of Dishlatino for one month,i dout they will ever get Gol tv back.but at list i get something.i also asked them why i have to pay 14.90 for Setanta Sports and the dishlatino subscribers have it free,they said that is not free, it's just a preview for the sumer to dishlatino subscribers,


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

It has gotten quiet around this issue.... can we all assume that GolTV is dead and gone from DISH for good? By the way... would be interesting to know just how many people actually carried out their plans to switch to another provider because of this.....


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

According to an article in the spanish newspaper MARCA, MEDIAPRO just introduce GOLTV to televised a lot of soccer leagues in Europe. MEDIAPRO has LA LIGA international rights, so MEDIAPRO will use GOLTV in Europe and GOLTV will have LA LIGA rights in the US as long as MEDIAPRO controls those international rights....


----------

